# BB/Kajak Fänge 2011



## Smallmouth (11. April 2011)

Die Belly/Kajak Dorschsaison ist eröffnet :

Wann: 10.04.11 17:00 - 20:00 
Wo: Dahmen Riff
Wetter: sonnig, wind 0
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Womit:Gno 15gr. rot/schwarz und Springerfliege 
Wasorsche1x 68 ,1x 63 ,1 x 53 und ca 15 x 40 bis 50 cm 
Warum: Wollte endlich malwieder ein frisches Dorschfilet.


Super Abend am Riff mit reichlich Sonne und wenig Wind ,
aber einer hammer Strömung ,der Muskelkater war vorprogrammiert . 
Die grössten Dorsche gabs gleich in der ersten 
halben Stunde, die kleineren wie immer in der Dämmerung .


----------



## Firehawk81 (11. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree*

Dickes Petri zu deiner Beute.#6

Hört sich nach einer mänge Fun und Aktion an die du da hattest.


----------



## Angelgeiler (11. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree*

Moin, 

dickes Petri zu den Dorschen,
schön zu hören das sie so langsam dichter unter Land kommen und dann auch noch in so super Größen.
Werde am kommenden WE wohl auch dort in See stechen, ick freu mir schon wie verrückt|supergri

Haben sich am WE nicht noch mehr Jak´s getroffen? Mir war so als hätte ich was gelesen.Kann da nich ma jemand berichten was beim Treffen raus gekommen is? Bin ja nich neugierig aber wissen muss ich trotzdem alles#6

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Deichkind (11. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree*

Glückwunsch!

Mein letzter Einsatz vor Ort war dagegen eher mau! Nahezu identisches Wetter, keine Strömung und pures Fische suchen. Am Ende aber ein netter Wassertag, ein kalter Arsch (bei 2 Grad Wassertemperatur kein Wunder) ne Portion Küchendorsch und weltklasse Frühjahrsimpressionen!#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree*

#6Petri @ smallmouth
wir waren am TP allerdings nur bis 1800 auf dem Wasser. aber immerhin 2x Ü-60 und vier kleine, die wieder paddeln.
Piet


----------



## Jurgos (12. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 10.04.11 15:00 - 18:30 
Wo: WH
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, Ententeich
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Womit: Gummi (japanrot), vereinzelt auf Blech
Was: Dorsche 15 x 47 - 63 cm, einige Kleindorsche

Habe die 15 Dorsche gemeinsam mit einem Freund gefangen. Es wären sicher noch mehr drin gewesen, aber uns hat´s gereicht - ein extrem guter Start in die Saison! So kann es weitergehen! #6


----------



## Reppi (13. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Glückwunsch Jungs ! Ich glaube ich muss die Saison auch mal langsam eröffnen......


----------



## Bellyangler (15. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wir waren auch mal wieder los, allerdings schon vor 2 Wochen. Die Fische waren nur vereinzelt zu fangen, dafür nur "größere" ab 50cm und auch ein schöner 65er #6

Über Ostern werden wir auch noch mal losziehn!


----------



## cozmo (15. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Hallo Hallo an Alle!! Auf was für Tiefen habt ihr denn die Fische zurzeit??


----------



## Fishcat23 (16. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,
wann: 15.04.2011 16:00 -20:45 Uhr
wo: Kembs ( Dazendorf links )
wer: Sebastian und ich ( Fishcat Streamer Xl / Fishcat 4 )
womit: Gummi / Wattwürmer 
Tiefe: 3,5 - 7 m
Wind:Schwachwindig 
Drift: 0,3 kn 
Wetter: Sonne und 14°
Fang: zusammen 42 Dorsche ( 40 -65 cm )
Seb mußte schon nach 2h und 10 Dorschen aufgeben ( Loch in der Wathose ):c
Die Fische habe auf langsam geführte Gummifische gebissen.
Alex


----------



## petripohl (16. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Schicke Strecke die ich bereits live bewundern durfte.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## Angelgeiler (18. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 18.04.2011 6.30 Uhr bis 11.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich und mein treues Kayak
Wo: Blank Eck
Womit: Gufi, Wobbler schleppen, Mefo-Blinker
Wetter: BOMBIG--> knapp am Sonnenbrand vorbei 
Was: Hab leider nur 2 Dorsche verhaften können die mit 53 und 55 cm jedoch ganz gute größen hatten. Paar Bisse noch, sonst nix.

hatte eigentlich gedacht heute passiert mehr, wetter war vielleicht zu gut. Hab noch ein paar Boote beobachtet, die aber nach ca 1 Stunde wieder abgehaun sind, hatten wohl auch nix.
Hab das Gefühl der Fisch steht noch sehr vereinzelt, dafür aber in sehr guten Größen, musste richtig suchen.
Naja morgen wirds besser, da werde ich die andere Seite mal in Augenschein nehmen und evtl mal ein paar wattis mitnehmen.

Petri und Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Bellyangler (18. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: gestern, 16-20 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: Kalle und ich, 2x RT
Wind: schwach bis 0
Womit: Gummifisch und Twister
Fänge: Kalle 9 Dorsche bis 65 cm, ich 10, davon 4 released, dazu viele Aussteiger #q

War ein super Angeltag, Fische trotz wenig Strömung voll in Beißlaune. Kalle beim ersten Belly-Einsatz gleich 9 Stück, Dorsche bissen in 3-4 m Tiefe, viele Fische im Drill verloren.Ostern geht´s weiter
Gruß Bellyangler |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## trollingfreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: gestern, 14-17 Uhr
Wo: dahmeshöved
Wer: ich mit  jenzi
Wind: erst 2bft aus N/O dann auffrischend auf 3bft
Womit: Gummifisch und Twister
Fänge: 13 leos zwischen 45-knapp 60cm und etliche  aussteiger und 10 released
Petri alle


----------



## Bellyangler (23. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Petri! Dann habt ihr ja in Dahmeeshöved ganz gut gefangen.
Waren am Donnerstag und Freitag in WH unterwegs, leider mit mäßigen Fangergebnissen:
einmal Do. 3 Dorsche bis 55cm, am Fr. 6 Dorsche bis 60cm.
Andere Angler hatten am Fr. auch bescheidene Ergebnisse.
Ob´s am auffrischenden Ostwind lag?
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moin
wann:22.04-08.00-11.00
wo: börgerende
wer: meine freundin und ich(giudelinedrifter, invader belly)
wetter: sonne; wind zunächst totenstill, dann auf no 3-4 gestiegen
strömung: erst ablandig und schwach, dann auf ost gedreht und zugenommen

wie jedes mal haben wir beim rauspaddeln erstmal im flachen geblinkert, um ne forelle zu überlisten.
keine 10 min geangelt, ruft meine freundin:KESCHER!
denn sie hatte keinen mit.
ich also rüber und schwupps, da war sie 59cm.
nicht schlecht, so kann´s weitergehen
naja, ging´s dann nich also raus zu den dorschen.
kaum an der 8m linie angekommen gab´s den ersten.
dann häuften sich die bisse und sofort hatten wir 3 boote um uns rum, die teilweise 10m an uns vorbei sind#q
vollidioten!
zur schlimmsten zeit hatten wir vor uns troller, hinter uns troller und dazwischen pilker, die sich gegenseitig angbrüllt und angehupt haben#d und das auf see-echt unglaublich!

naja, darauf hatten wir keinen bock und haben nach 6 dorschen(50-56cm)schon aufgehört und sind wieder ins flache zum blinkern-kam aber nichts mehr.

es war insgeamt ein schöner tag auf der viel zu überfüllten ostsee.


----------



## BliWo (26. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Wann*: 25.04.2011, 10-15 Uhr
*Wo*: Johannisthal -mitten im Schießgebiet
*Wer*: mein SOT und ich
*Warum*: weil ich mal wieder raus mußte!
*Wind*: ca. 2 - 3 bft aus N/O; gegen Mittag zeitweilig Ententeich
*Womit*: Gummifisch und Schleppen mit Wobbler
*Fänge*: 9 Leos zwischen 45 und 70 cm, 1 Wittling

Es war ein schwieriges Fischen mit viel Suchen. Bis Mittag 3 Stk. auf 10m erwischt ; gegen Nachmittag dann nur noch auf 12m gefangen, wobei das Echo keinerlei Fische mehr angezeigt hat. Anfänglich waren zumindest noch kleinere Trupps zu sehen.

Erstaunlicherweise hatten die vielen Kleinboote wohl mehr oder weniger nichts gefangen...Ich vermute sehr stark dass die Paddelschläge wie eine Art Wallerholz wirken und so den Fisch zum Yak locken


----------



## kayak-kapitän (26. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ich lese hier 8m, 10m und 12m Linie.
Wie weit fahrt ihr denn raus?
10m-Linie in der Eckernförder Bucht sind schätzungsweise 2 km vom Strand entfernt.


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

dann wäre die Frage wo fahrt ihr raus ,vielleicht besser :m ne aber im ernst es ist sehr unterschiedlich auf solche Tiefen zu kommen z.B. Wh da kommste gerade mal auf !0 m wenn du hinter den Melonen fährst und an der Belitz Werft nach ca. 20 m Fahrt kommste schon mal auf 15-20 M


----------



## Bellyangler (27. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Die meisten Angler neigen wohl dazu, große Flächen und entsprechende Tiefen abzugrasen-ist manchmal effektiv, aber auch gefährlich!#d
Nach meinen Erfahrungen steht der Dorsch (und in guten Größen) momentan in 2-3 m Tiefe 100 m vorm Strand. Also mein Tipp:
Erst sorgfältig die "Meerforellenzone" beangeln, bevor es weit rausgeht!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## MichaelB (28. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,

wann - gestern
wer - theactor und ich
wo - Weißenhaus
wieso dort - weil in Dahme das Wasser weiß war
wann genau - 17-20.30Uhr
wo genau - bei ~400m
Wetter - leicht bewölkt, O2-3 drehte auf NO2

Fänge: theactor 9, ich 5 - davon genau einer §-mäßig untermaßig

GEIIIIIL :vik:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Zanderudo (28. April 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Petri an die Fänger! :vik:

Ich werde am 12.05. meinen ersten Versuch mit dem SOT auf der Ostsee starten.
Wollen mit vier Kollegen angeln. 2 auf einem Mietboot, einer im Belly und ich im RTM Tango.
Mal schauen was geht! Gefischt wird im Bereich Dahme.
Freue mich noch über jeden Tipp! Gern über PN!

Werde dann berichten.

Udo #h


----------



## trollingfreak (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wo: weissenhaus
Wann: gerstern 14-17 uhr
Wer: ich mit  jenzi
Wetter: 14kn aus N/O 
Warum?: weil ich kein bock auf  nixtun hatte!!
wurde auch gut belohnt! hatte zwar 1m welle aber langgezogen
Was: 3 leos wovon einer wieder  schwimmt,55cm,63cm und der krönende abschluss ne 66er silberblanke auf kopyto!!!! 
hatte  schon die currywust vom imbiss im kopf da schepperts in der  rute!! 
petri alle!!


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Heute Weißenhaus....
16-20 Uhr
Wer: Kumpel und meiner einer
Wind: 3-4 NO
Tiefe: 5-8 Meter
Köder: Fliege und Gummi (Rot Schwarz)

War ein Klasse Tag heute...
wollten eigentlich nach Dahme..jedoch ging dort Wellentechnisch gar nichts.
Dann ab nach Weißenhaus... Welle perfekt...Wind...naja kalter Ostwind halt...aber was solls..rin in die Fluten.
Anfang war es echt hartes Brot die Fische zu finden...dann ging es aber schleppend weiter und zum Abend hin...häuften sich die Bisse...
Insgesamt 8 Dorsche in stattlicher Größe...60-75cm
und kugelrund....
Hat auf jeden Fall mal wieder echt Spaß gemacht...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## trollingfreak (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@ thomas;dickes  petri...war  bestimmt  nen hartes  fischen bei der  welle!!! wenn  du  bis  auf  8m warst  dann  bist du  ja  mutig...!!  perti alle


----------



## Thomas090883 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ach nöööö so schlimm wars echt nicht...
Wir haben zwar schon ganz schön Strecke gemacht...ungefähr knapp vor den Bojen...
Aber die Wellen waren recht lang und von daher gut zu fischen.:m
Lebenmüde wäre ich, wenn ich in Dahme rausgefahren wäre...
sofern ich da überhaupt raus gekommen wäre.
Anbei noch Bilder....leider nur Handy!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyangler (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Petri!#6

vor allem die Mefo auf Kopyto!


----------



## trollingfreak (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

o0hh ja war  ne  nette  überraschung..!!petri dank. #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moin, petri erstmal zur geilen mefo!!!
heute gab´s hier(börgerende) nur kleine dorsche-ca.50cm nur 2 zum abendbrot mitgenommen-einen ca 70-80cm direkt unterm boot verloren#q.
extrem starke strömung, sodass wir aus´m tiefen ins flache mussten(fisch gab´s zwischen 6 und 8 m).
draußen gab´s noch n schweinswal ca. 200m entfernt...
im flachen gab´s dann den ersten horni kontakt, zum glück bei meiner freundin.
ich hatte kurz vor schluss noch nen kurzen drill mit meinem liebling-mefo.
ca.50-55cm, dirkt vor´m boot gebissen, kopfschütteln wie ein teufel und nach 10 sek war alles vorbei:c
absolut nicht mein tag!!!

und wenn ich wüsste wie man bilder reinstellt, hätte ich sogar beweise...#t  

schönen gruß


----------



## Dingsens (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin observer,

gib mal in der Suchfunktion "Fotos einstellen" ein,da läßt sich was finden.
Da ich allerdings wiederum zu blöd zum Verlinken bin,#q kann ich eben diesen nicht anhängen.

Grüße aus HRO...


Edit sagt: Ist Blödsinn mit der Sufu,im Bilder-und Videoforum gehts viel schneller.


----------



## cozmo (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Fahre Montag mit dem kleinboot von Neustadt raus.... was geht in der region so zur Zeit??


----------



## AndreasG (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Gestern ging da nicht viel, 4-5 Dorsche pro Boot waren schon hoch.


----------



## cozmo (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ok das ist wirklich nicht viel! Auf welchen tiefen stehen denn die Fische zur Zeit?


----------



## AndreasG (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Auch da kann ich dir nichts positives schreiben, sind halt vereinzelte Fänge gewesen die sich von "unter Land" bis "weit draußen" abspielten.

Jetzt wollen wir den Thread hier auch nicht weiter zuschreiben, soll hier ja eigentlich um BB/Kajak Fänge gehen.


----------



## ray (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 06.05.
Wo: Presen / Fehmarn
Wetter: sonnig, wind 2
Wasser: klar
Womit:GuFi / Wobbler geschleppt / Watti
Was: 2 x Dorsch 55cm, 1 x Horni 80cm, diverse kleine Dorsche
Warum: Könnte jeden Tag mit dem Kajak los

Dorsche standen recht vereinzelt oder tiefer, wollte aber nicht soweit raus.

Wann: 07.05.
Wo: Fehmarn Sund
Wetter: sonnig, wind ordentlich! 3-4, böhen 5
Wasser: klar
Womit: Wattis / Heringsfetzen / Blinker
Was: 1 x Flunder + 4 Hornies

Mussten wegen dem Wind leider frühzeitig abbrechen....


----------



## Heringsfresser (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Petri! Schade, dass das Wetter nachher nich mehr so mitgespielt hat. Hattest du den großen Horniauf  Heringsfetzen?

gruß,
HF

_Grund: ah ne, seh gerade den ersten tag hatteste ja keine fetzen mit. wobbler_?? #:


----------



## ray (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Richtig, Fetzen hatte ich zwar auch dabei, den Horni hab ich aber mit dem Wobbler erwischt. Waren aber ausnahmslos richtig gute Größen, Sonntag hab ich mit Fetzen und Wathose auch noch mal 6 erwischen können...
Ans Kajak war bei dem Wind leider nicht zu denken.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moin,
Wann: 11.05.2011, 18.10 bis 21.45 Uhr
Wo: Börgerende Campingplatz
Wind: 2-3 SO/O
Wasser: sehr dreckig, starker Strom aus West
Was: 3 Hornhechte, 13 Dorsche (45-61cm)+einige u 45cm
Womit: versch. Schnäpse, Gummis
Wer:Freundin und Ich
Womit:2*Invader Belly

Im Falchen waren die Hornis, also raus.
Bei ca 7m waren die leos-ankern und los.
Die Biester haben sehr spitz gebissen, viele Aussteiger.
Gegen Abend( 21.00 ) wieder Richtung Land, gucken ob die Forellen auch heute wieder kommen-sie kamen.
Kaum angefangen raubte eine ca 60cm direkt vor mir-angworfen, nur nachgelaufen...
Danach hatte meine Freundin n schönen Biss, ich hatte n mini Drill und es haben noch 2mal welche geraubt...

Die Dorsche haben Spaß gemacht, für die ollen Forellen bin ich dieses Jahr einfach zu blöd...|kopfkrat

Schönen Gruß


----------



## trollingfreak (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

wo: dahmeshöved
wann: gestern
was: nur  kleinkram, in 3 stunden bestimmt 30 leos , wovon 9 okay waren davon 2 knapp 60cm der rest um die 45cm
wind:2-3bft aus W 
warum: weil es immer wieder  geil ist!!!! es war echt  schei.......egal was  man drangemacht  hab!!
petri alle :vik:


----------



## Bellyangler (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen. Musste auch mal wieder los!
Wann: heute, 5-8 Uhr (Der frühe Vogel...)
Wo: WH
Wer: ich, RT
Wind: zunächst Ententeich, später 2-3, zunehmend 
Womit: Gummifisch und Twister
Fänge: 12 Dorsche, davon 4 released, die anderen zwischen 50-60cm, dazu noch einige Aussteiger !#q#q

Hab zunächst vor der Steilküste gekreuzt (100m), dort  2 kleine im Kraut erwischt, aber dort war alles voll Schlick.|uhoh: 
Bin dann auf ca 350-400m raus, und als der Wind etwas auffrischte,knallten die
Dorsche rein, alle Fänge  auf Kopyto, einen haben die regelrecht zerfetzt! Bisse von voll inhaliert bis spitz! Macht Lust auf Meer!
Auch die Motorboote haben gut gefangen.
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Zanderudo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Hallo Leute,
hier meine erste Meldung

wann: 12.05.
wo: Dahme, Bootsanleger Zedano
wer: ich und mein RTM Tango
womit: Blinker, Wobbler, Gummi, Watti und Fetzen.
wind: kaum
Fang: 6 gute Hornis, 9 Dorsche bis 65cm, eine Platte und eine Meerforelle:k

Es war mein erster Versuch mit dem SOT auf der Ostsee und es hätte nicht besser laufen können.
Habe vieles getestet und einige eurer Tipps probiert.
Das geilste war dann noch die Meerforelle!
Sie ist mir beim schleppen auf den Wobbler geknallt.
Das singen der Rolle hab ich noch im Ohr#6.
Ab ca. 18:30 Uhr gab es ein heftiges Gewitter und das Angeln wurde abgebrochen

Einfach Bombe!!!
Das SOT-Fieber hat mich erwischt!!!

Udo #h


----------



## Zanderudo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

[FONT=&quot] hier noch ein Bild vom Fang...
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas090883 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Na den mal dickes Petri Udo,

besser hätte der "Einstand" ja nicht laufen können...das Ostseetrio ist komplett und das Quartett hast denn ja auch noch geschafft... was will man mee(h)r...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## C..pHunter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen...

Ich war am Freitag nach der Arbeit auch noch mal schnell mit dem SoT in OH unterwegs...

wo: OH
wann: 13.05 von 18-21 Uhr
mit: Heritage red fish
wetter: sonne und kappeliges wasser ;-)
womit: Kopyto
fänge: nicht mitgezählt, aber die Rute war mehr am drillen als am werfen ;-) 12 Dorsche zwischen 55-70cm durften mit der Rest erfreut sich des Lebens - am Anfang noch ne mini Mefo auf Möre Silda

Ein Kumpel hatte seine erste Fart mit seinem neuen Wilderniss Tarpon 140 Kajak und ist nun auch vollkommen dieser Fischerei verfallen

Gruß aus HH


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ahoi,

habe bis jetzt immer mit dem Blinker vom BellyBoat gefischt. Wenn ich nun die Gummi-Jungs mal ausprobieren will, wie schwer sollte der Bleikopf denn wohl mindestens sein? Gibt's 'ne besondere Art die Gummis zu führen?

Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Waveman (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Bei mir reichen meist 12 -18 Gramm, je nach Strömung/Drift. Ich zupfe die Dinger nur kurz aus dem Handgelenk und warte zwischendurch ein paar Sekunden. Klappt meistens :q. Einfach mal ausprobieren . Good luck und Petri 
Würde evtl. nächste Woche mal nachmittags noch los und dann in die Dämmerung fischen, kannst dich ja melden wenn du auch Lust und Zeit hast.


----------



## Bellyangler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen!
Waren zu dritt am Freitag zwischen 18.30 und 20.30 Uhr noch mal in WH unterwegs-leider wollten die Dorsche trotz bester Wetterbedingungen nicht so richtig zupacken.#d
Insgesamt 12 Dorsche (9 released), einige Aussteiger, in der Dämmerung nix! Allerdings lag eine stark ablandige Strömung vor, und der Küstenbereich ein einziger Algen-Schlick-Mist!
Da ihr keine Fangergebnisse reinsetzt,Freunde: War es bei euch auch mau oder ist es schon vorbei mit den Dorschen (Temperatur)???
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Angelgeiler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@ Bellyangler

Moin, ich war Freitag auch mit Kumpel in WH unterwegs, ich mit SOT und Kumpel mit Belly, haben euch noch gesehen sind aber gegen 19 Uhr dann raus.

Bei uns war es genauso mau, Kumpel hatte lediglich einen untermaßigen Dorsch, ich nur 2 zum mitnehmen, 3 released und einige aussteiger.
Die Bisse hatte ich erstz auf schwarzem Gno, später dann Japanroter Twister, mit dem hab ich auch die maßigen verhaftet.
Alles in allem sehr mühselig die Fische zu finden. Denk auch ma das die Dorschzeit wieder dem Ende zu geht für dieses Frühjahr


----------



## Jogyman (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

ich war Samstag auf der Flensburger Innenförde mit meinem Sot und konnte 4 Hornis mitnehmen ,von Dorsch und Mefo leider keine Spur #c

Sanfte Grüße Jogi |wavey:


----------



## Bellyangler (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen! Danke für die Rückmeldungen.Also war´s ein "bescheidener Angeltag". Werde aber trotzdem noch mal demnächst angreifen, spätestens Himmelfahrtswochenende! Habe sonst immer bis 15/16 Grad Wassertemperatur noch gut gefangen. 
Man sieht sich und viel Erfolg euch allen!
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Smallmouth (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wir waren letzte Woche 3 mal in Dahme am Riff und konnten mit viel Mühe und Zeit jeweils 5 - 7 Fische fangen . Diese Fische kamen dann meistens zwischen 17:00 und 20:00 Uhr und sehr weit draußen , in der goldenen Stunde war absolute Flaute , ist schon sehr merkwürdig dieses Jahr .....


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moinsen.wo?steilküste ahernshoop.wind?sw"2.mit was?kopyto,6cm in schwarz.was gefangen?etwa 25dorsche,zwischen 65cm und 50cm.donnerstag gehts früh wieder los.am tag auf etwa 10m(muschelbank),und abends auf etwa 8m tiefe.....perti


----------



## Smallmouth (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

4. Versuch Dahme 
    25.05.11  18:00 - 21:00 Uhr 
    Wind : Anfangs ne 4 aus West später Ententeich 
    Wasser : Gute Strömung zum  Glück gegen den Wind , aber sehr   viel     Mist im Wasser .
Dorsche endlich wieder da uns das auch noch in guten Größen teilw. +50 
cm . Anfangs weit draußen ,dann aber wie schon immer gewesen gegen 20:00 Uhr in Spinrutenweite.

@Scorpion : die Dorsche sind wieder da , allerdings vom Ufer mußt du momentan mit sehr viel Algenkraut ( frei schwimmend je nach Wind/Strömung ) rechnen .  

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder ..


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



> die Dorsche sind wieder da



Wollte schon sagen...letzte Woche Mittwoch hat ein Bekannter dort seehr gut gefangen

Gruß Uwe


----------



## testo (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wollte schon sagen...letzte Woche Mittwoch hat ein Bekannter dort seehr gut gefangen
> 
> Gruß Uwe



..und wie siehts bei dir mit dem fischen aus?

gruss aus stormarn
...medo...


----------



## macmarco (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Gestern in Dahme unterwegs gewesen... genau 5 Fische in 5 Std...

2 X60iger durften mit und einer schwimmt wieder..

1x 40 Mefo schwimmt wieder...

Viel ist das nicht  Wird halt Sommer ...


----------



## Bellyangler (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen! 
Waren heute zwischen 10.00 und 12.00 Uhr auch noch mal in 
Dahme unterwegs. Insgesamt 8 Fische, einige Aussteiger, 3 maßige mitgenommen (50 +). Die Dorsche haben sehr spitz gebissen. Musst langsam aufpassen,dass du keine Touris am Haken hast.
Werden unsere Bellys jetzt bis zum Herbst ins Trockendock bringen!
Gruß Bellyangler #h


----------



## BB-cruiser (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen wäre es da nicht sinnvoller in der Neustädter Bucht zu fischen allein schon von der Tiefe her ? #c


----------



## ray (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Konnte am Montag in Dazendorf 7 Platten erwischen und hatte noch etliche Fehlbisse  - 6 Butt durften dann auch mit. An einer Stelle ging es richtig zu Sache 

In Dahme konnte ich an den beiden Tagen zuvor nur ein paar Hornis, ne Platte und viele kleene Dorsche erwischen...


----------



## trollingfreak (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin alle, waren gestern auch von 13:30-19:30 in dahmeshöved, schwieriges  angeln im moment da, viel mist im wasser  und  sehr  verstreute  leos. auch die größen waren nicht pralle. alles um die 45cm oder kleiner. jeder hatte  von uns  3 entnommen.
petri alle


----------



## Bellyangler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen wäre es da nicht sinnvoller in der Neustädter Bucht zu fischen allein schon von der Tiefe her ? #c


 
Moinsen, BB-Cruiser,
geht´s ein bisschen genauer? Möchte mit dem Belly nicht bis zum Horizont paddeln. Bin für gute Tipps immer offen!
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



> gruss aus stormarn
> ...medo...



Der Medo......es gibt ihn noch..
An mir ist die bisherige Saison fast komplett vorbei gerauscht..:c


----------



## haukep (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Datum: 03.06.2011
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter:  Absolute Flaute, dazu Sonne ohne Ende (Sonnenmilch vergessen...#q)
Wind: nix
Angelzeit: 15:00-17:00
Köder: 8 selbstgebuddelte Wattis
Vorfach: Running Boom, 1 Aberdeen mit Watti
Wurfweiten:  5 Meter hinter mir 
Fang:  4 Platten

Sonstiges: Jetzt weiß ich, dass man in Hohwacht keine Wattis buddeln kann... mit 8 Stück dann zum Angeln, daher auch nur so kurz...#q*


----------



## rahnschote (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann:                               22.6 mittwoch19-21h
wer:                                  Ich 
Wo :                                  vor Haffkrug
Wetter:                              erst regen kein wind ,dann 
                                         4bft ausNord und trocken,
                                         dann südwind ...aber
                                         die wellen wurden größer#d
Köder:                                Buttlöffel,Watti/später blinker
Fang:                                 ein Steelhead von 42cm

Fazit; war spontan los trotz regen ,wollte auf butt versuchen,150 m raus gepaddelt ,Buttlöffel runter ein paar min. an grund beim hochkurbeln  plötzlich BAMMM-ein silberner blitz "MEFO"dachte ich ,bekam gerade noch die bremse los !nach kuzem drill konnte ich sie greifen!Sie hatte den buttlöffel attackiert und sich dabei den wurmhacken in die brustflosse gerissen !War ein Steelhead ...sonst war nix zu holen ,der grund war sehr schmutzig,immer schlick am haken!aber immerhin mal wieder ein fang vom BB


----------



## wobbler michi (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War gestern in Kiel und hatte 5 Dorsche zwischen 45-50 cm 
auf 4-5m tiefe|kopfkrat im tiefen kein Biss
war von 1000 - 1330 Uhr draussen (war gut was los ,bei Kieler Woche ) und wollte mein neues Cuda 300 testen


----------



## Smallmouth (18. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Hier was für das Ostsee Sommerloch :*

*Datum: 17.08.11*
*Ort: Dahme Riff*
*Wetter: super Augustabend *
*Wind: 3 bft NW , später Ententeich*
*Angelzeit: 18:00-21:30*
*Köder: Seeringler , später 15 gr. Mörre Silda kupfer*
*Vorfach: Nachläüfermontage mit Seeringler*
*Wassertiefe: schätze mal 4-5 Meter *
*Fang: Eigentlich wollte ich Platte vom verankerten Belly*

*draus wurden dann 10 Dorsche ca. 40 -50 cm *

*Sonstiges: Auch nach Wechseln des Ankerplatzes war keine Scholle zu überlisten , beim reinpaddeln dann noch 3 schöne Leo's auf Mefoblinker s.o. . *

*Was für ein Leben in der Ostsee im Dunkeln ,es praschte*
*und klatschte überall um mich herum . Und ein raubender Komoran der mir ständig im Abstand von 5m immer wieder abtauchend folgte .*


----------



## Smallmouth (22. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Datum: 20.08.11
Ort: Dahme Riff*
*Wer: Jenzi und Ich*
*Womit: 2 x Fish Cat 4  (driftend und verankert )*
*Wetter: super lauer Abend um 22:00 noch satte 18 C Wasser und Luft und mit Beschallung aus Kellenhusen / Dahme. *
*Wind: 2-3 bft W , später Ententeich*
*Angelzeit: 18:30-22:30*
*Köder:   15 gr.Mörre Silda kupfer , später Watwurm *
*Vorfach: Nachläufermontage mit Watwurm *
*Wassertiefe: schätze mal 4-5 Meter / im Dunkeln dann    mit Wurm max. 2 Meter .*
*Fang: Jenzi ca. 15 Leo's und ich an die 20 Leo's alle um ca. 40 - 50 cm , teilweise auch gute 50 er dabei .*

*Sonstiges: Hätte nicht gedacht , das bei diesen Luft / Wassertemperaturen der Fisch so dicht unter Land kommen würde , selbst ein Fliegenfischer hatte Dorsche/Mefos  **vom Riff aus ...nichts Großes aber immerhin .*


----------



## ray (23. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 02.08. / 8-15 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wo : Dazendorf
Wetter: Bombe + 2-3 NO; Wind & Welle nahm später leider zu.
Köder: Buttlöffel mit Watti & Kneifer
Fang: Über 15 Butt, davon 9 zum mitnehmen, einen Küchendorsch und nen Horni in 8 Metern Tiefe 
Außerdem noch zig Bisse...

Wann: 20.08. / 12-17 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wo : Dahme
Wetter: 2-3 NW + Blauer Himmel 
Köder: Buttlöffel mit Watti & Kneifer, GuFi, Wobbler geschleppt
Fang: 3 Dorsche von 45-50cm + einige Kleinere

Wann: 21.08. / 9-17 Uhr
Wer: Blinkermaxe & Ich 
Wo : Dazendorf
Wetter: Bombe + 2-3 SO, später 3-4 SO 
Köder: Buttlöffel mit Watti & Kneifer / Buttpaternoster
Fang: 3 Butt Blinkermaxe / 9 Butt für mich


----------



## Deichkind (23. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Tach Leute,

bekomme ich einige Tipps für gute BellyBoat-Butt-Strecken von Euch? Ray und Smallmouth scheinen ja Dazendorf zu favorisieren. Ich finde Hubertusberg auch gut, möchte aber die Ecke um Pelzerhaken nun testen! Habt ihr da was für mich? #c


----------



## Smallmouth (23. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin Deichkind ,

Pelzerhaken sieht sicherlich buttverdächtig aus ,bin aber selber noch nie dort gewesen / gefischt . Bin dann im Herbst 
oft am Klinikum in Neustadt unterwegs , aber momentan ist es dort und auch in Pelzerhaken nicht sehr spaßig aufgrund der Wassersportler ( Sportboote,Surfer ,Segler und Jetskis besonders nervig die Dinger und vorallem neugierig teilweise kommen die so dich dann kann man Sie füttern |bla .
Wir hatten am Samstag gerade in Dahme ca. 300 m von Land auf dem Riff eine brenzlige Situation , 3 Motoryachten vollgas leicht versetzt neben einander auf uns zu , zum Glück haben die uns dann noch rechtzeitig gesehen , das Ergebnis einer 10m rechts , die beiden anderen 10m links an uns vorbei . Danach 5 -10 heftige  Wellen und ein freundlicher Gruß der Kapitäne #h. 
Ich will jetzt hier nicht die Motorbootfahrer schlecht machen und die Bellyboote sind auch sehr schlecht zu sehen ,aber die Ostsee ist so groß ..... 
Also Bellybootfahrer bis September wird das an einigen Stränden noch akut sein  , ein Grund mehr für mich auf Kanu umzusteigen da kann man sich schneller aus dem Staub machen.


----------



## Smallmouth (23. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Hallo Ray ,

ich glaube ich hatte dich noch gesehen du bist gerade vom Taucherparkplatz gefahren ( ca 18:00 ) , ich war auf dem Weg zum Leuchturm  Danke für die Meldung also auch dort kein Butt , ich werde dann auch mal ein Versuch in Dazendorf starten .


----------



## ray (23. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Hey Smallmouth,

Zeit kommt hin - wenns nen blauer Wagen mit sandfarbenem Kajak war 
In Dahme hatte ich bis jetzt nur einen Butt - direkt vor dem Taucherparkplatz ist ne Sandbank auf 6-7 Metern Tiefe...

Berichte mal...


----------



## icemen (23. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Hallo Jungs

Hätte da mal ne frage zum Buttangeln.
Ankert ihr oder lasst ihr euch treiben.
Bin öfter in den ecken auf Dorsch und Mefo 
vom Schlauchi aus, und wollte es mal demnächst 
auf Butt probieren.
Danke.


----------



## ray (23. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Funktioniert beides, beim driften hab ich aber deutlich mehr Bisse. Am schwierigsten ist eigentlich, die richtige Stelle / Sandbank zu erwischen - und nach einer erfolgreichen Drift auch wieder zu finden. Da ist nen GPS Gerät verdammt hilfreich... 

Einen Treibanker hab ich dabei auch immer im Einsatz.


----------



## Smallmouth (24. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wie ray schon sagte funktioniert beides ,meistens starte ich verankert ,wenn dann die Bisse ausbleiben verlege ich oder drifte , wobei am Riff oft Dorsche beim Driften gefangen werden . wenn ich verankert fische dann rechts vom Riff vor der Buch Richtung Kellenhusen ,hatte da schon gute Erfolge ,wenn man die Butts erstmal angelockt hat gibt es recht intensive Beissphasen , aber wie schon gesagt muß man den richtigen Platz und die Strömung finden .
Der Fehmarnsund isr das eigentlich immer eine Bank ,
aber mit dem Belly ist mir das dort zu unsicher .


----------



## marioschreiber (24. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Im Sund hab ich vom SOT schon gute Platte erwischt !
Ich fische den Köder dann aber "aktiv" vom verankerten Boot.
Die Drift ist da eigentlich immer zu heftig. Entweder hat man zu viel Winddrift, oder die Strömung drückt extrem durch den Sund !


----------



## icemen (24. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Danke Leute

Ich teste erst das Ankern ,kriege ich kein Butt ans Boot
probiere ich das Driften.Schätzemal max. 2-3 km/h sind
ok.Das ist sicher ein riesen Spass

Gruss Easy


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moin Mario du bekommst dein Jak im Sund verankert ? Und wenn ja darf man das ? Und wenn nicht ich sag es keinem |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (25. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ja, bekomme ich !
Geht aber nicht immer 
Meist halte ich mich dicht unter der Brücke auf, aber nicht in oder an der Fahrrinne sondern seitlich. 
Habe aber auch einen 1,5Kg Klappanker !




Ein Kugelanker geht da definitiv nicht (nicht wahr Ray !?  ) !


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Mein Kugelanker wiegt ü 4 kg aber hat nix womit er sich verkrallen kann dafür bekomme ich ihn aber immer wieder los fürn Sund aber ungeeignet, das hätte aber was vor der Belitzwerft zu ankern Auge im Auge mit den Brandungsanglern|bigeyes|rolleyes:q


----------



## petripohl (26. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Das macht dir spass dich mit Brandungsanglern zu streiten nicht wahr?|kopfkrat
Gruß Malte


----------



## marioschreiber (26. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ich bin dabei !
Und .... Helm nicht vergessen !


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Na klar Malte gerne ich bin doch auch gelegentlich einer , obwohl seid ich Jak fahre eher selten . :q


----------



## Deichkind (27. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

is jemand morgen unterwegs bzw. hat ne bb-tour in der planung? ne süd-west 5 schränkt die wahl des spots allerdings ein? 

hat jemand dann zumindest nen vorschlag? weiss immer nich, was für mich besser ist? auflandig und somit wahrscheinlich ordentlich welle oder eher ablandig und ne anstrengende rückfahrt?

#h


----------



## torskkonge (27. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin.
Auflandig 5 Bft und dann mit dem BB raus??.
Respekt!!.
Best of luck.


----------



## Deichkind (27. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@torskkonge
nein, bei 5 auflandig definitiv nich raus. bin ja kein wellenreiter


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. August 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Deichkind schrieb:


> is jemand morgen unterwegs bzw. hat ne bb-tour in der planung? ne süd-west 5 schränkt die wahl des spots allerdings ein?
> 
> hat jemand dann zumindest nen vorschlag? weiss immer nich, was für mich besser ist? auflandig und somit wahrscheinlich ordentlich welle oder eher ablandig und ne anstrengende rückfahrt?
> 
> #h



Bei leicht auflandigem Wind kein Problem, aber sonst eher bei leicht ablandigem Wind oder raumschots..also Wind von der Seite.Gegen das Hinaustreiben hat man ja zur Not einen Anker dabei. Aber die Bedingungen müssen in jedem Fall passen..lieber mal an Land bleiben.
Piet


----------



## ray (21. September 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 17.09. / 11-16 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wo : Weißenhaus
Wetter: Bewölkt, 1-2 SO
Köder: Wobbler, Gufi
Fang: 1 55er Dorsch, ein paar kleene.

War recht mühsam und die Dorsche haben alle bei 5-6 Meter gebissen.

Wann: 19.09. / 10-17 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wo : Dahme
Wetter: Super, gute 3 SW
Köder: Wobbler, Gufi
Fang: 3 Ü50er Dorsche und ne Menge Kleinkram

Viele Dorsche in einem kleinen Bereich, rundherum nix. Was dickes durch Schnurbruch verloren. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!

Neue wasserdichte Kamera getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## Bellyangler (25. September 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin, waren gestern zu dritt in WH unterwegs.
Nur vereinzelt kleinere Dorsche, 1 45er mitgenommen.
Die größte Sauerei waren die Stellnetze direkt vor der Steilküste. 3 Fahnen und dazu parallel zum Ufer und zunächst nicht erkennbar mehrere am Grund ausgelegte Haltetaue ca. 400m lang, die uns einige Köder gekostet haben! :cWahrscheinlich als Nebenerwerb Second Hand Köder bei ebay!
Also Vorsicht, Leute! Angelt entweder weiter draußen oder meidet z. Z. #qden Spot!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## DJSchossi (25. September 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War heute in Weißenhaus und noch immer das gleiche 3 reihen Netze in guten abständen, dass man hätte sehr weit raus müssen und auch uns hat es ein paar Köder gekostet!


----------



## Fishcat23 (26. September 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,
wann: 23.09.11 14:00 -19:30 Uhr
wo: Staberhuk
wer: ich
womit: Gummi / Wattwürmer 
Tiefe: 5 - 7 m
Wind:W 5 Abends abnehmend
Drift: 0,6kn 
Wetter: Sonne 
Fang: 26 Dorsche ( 40 -65 cm )

Langsamgeführte Kopytos ( Motoroil 18 - 30g ) brachten die Fische.
LG.
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen,
waren gestern mal wieder auf Tour.
Wer: 2 Kumpels und ich
Wo: Staberhuk
Wann: 30.09. von 17.00-19.45 Uhr
Womit: 3xRT
Wind: erst SW 2, später nahezu Ententeich
Drift: leicht, später null

Fänge. jeder 7 Stück bis 60cm, 7 kleinere durften wieder zurück
Fische knallten zu Beginn gleich gut rein (rot-schwarzer Kopyto, Motoroil, Twister japanrot (alle 15-20gr), später nur noch Rottöne erfolgreich, in der Dämmerung noch mal richtig Bißpower.
Hat ordentlich Spaß gemacht, traumhafter Sonnenuntergang!
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## AndreasG (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 03.10.11 12:00 -16:30 Uhr
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Womit: Gummi Naturtöne
Tiefe: 5 - 7 m
Wind:WSW 3-4 in Boen 5 
Wetter: abwechselnd Sonne und Wolken
Endstand: Kumpel 3 Dorsche 45-55, ich 7 Dorsche 45-55

Einige kleinere Dorsche und ein großer Seeskorpion schwimmen wieder. Die Dorsche waren sich in Punkto Beißverhalten nicht ganz einig, bei den Bissen war von super spitz bis brachiales Einsteigen alles vertreten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Sorry, hatte mich im Thread vertan. #d

Datum: 03.10.2011
Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt, später etwas sonnig
Wind: W 3 bf
Angelzeit: 17:00-19:00
Köder: GuFi in Motoroil und weisglitter
Fang: 3 Dorsche für die Pfanne
Sonstiges: Hatte noch einige Kontakte, aber die Bartelträger wollten halt nicht.  #d
Netze standen auch einige. Das erste bei gut 4 m Wassertiefe. Dahinter habe ich dann gefischt. Wassertiefe um 5-6 m.
Bei 10 - 12 m Tiefe standen noch ein paar Netze, aber für`s BB zu weit. |rolleyes
Gegen 17:30 Uhr kam noch ein Kajakfahrer in Rufweite und probierte es auch auf Dorsch. Zu einem Schnack kam es aber nicht, da er für mich ( im BB ) zu schnell war. 
War dennoch ein toller abend mit einem tollen Sonnenuntergang. :m
Und da wären wir beim Thema. |rolleyes
Habe doch glatt den Knipser zu Hause vergessen. #d
Ich werde wohl doch langsam alt.  |rolleyes

TL
Rolf #h


----------



## rahnschote (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War heute spontan alleine los um das nicht ganz schlechte wetter auszunutzen(und weil der kühlschrank leer war|kopfkrat)!
war also von halb 12-halb 3,in haffkrug oder besser gesagt 200meter vor haffkrug,wind kam aus südost und frischte immer mehr auf ...hatte aber gut fisch am platz,16 Dorsche ,zwischen40 und 57cm (nur 5 mitgenommen)und einen richtig guten nach gefühlten 10 min drill verloren!
Alle auf 8cm braune kopytos,übern grund geschliffen!
Jetzt ist die pfanne voll und der kühlschrank auch:q


----------



## Bellyangler (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin!

Wir waren heute noch einmal zu dritt in Staberdorf, um das günstige Windfenster auszunutzen...
Fast gar kein Wind! Zwischenzeitlich Ententeich, bevor der Wind dann auf SW drehte und auffrischte.

Die Dorsche bissen unregelmäßig und völlig unterschiedlich: Von voll inhaliert bis knapp gehakt war alles dabei.

Insgesamt gab es 21 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen, dazu einige, die wir zurücksetzten und die üblichen reichlichen Aussteiger.

Ein super Tag mit tollem Sonnenaufgang!#6
Gruß
Bellyangler

P.S. Ähnlich wie bei Rahnschote bissen die Dorsche fast allesamt auf einen etwas kleineren Kopyto...


----------



## Angelgeiler (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Petri euch zweien, da juckts einem in den Fingern und der Magen fängt auch an zu knurren! :q


----------



## Bellyangler (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,warn am Dienstag noch mal in Dahme unterwegs!
Stramm ablandiger Wind aus West, deshalb haben wir dicht
unter Land geangelt. Erster Wurf-rumms,Rute krumm! Und so ging es 2 Stunden weiter, obgleich kaum Drift war. Köder wurden zeitweise vom Grund eingesammelt!
Insgesamt 21 Dorsche, 12 zum Mitnehmen, bis 58cm, dazu etliche Aussteiger direkt vorm Landen!!
Angezeit 12.00-15.00 Uhr, Köder Kopyto...#6
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Bellyangler (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin,

heute waren wir noch einmal zu zweit unterwegs. Leider gab es bereits nach kurzer Zeit eine undichte Wathose zu beklagen, wobei das Loch mit 3cm ziemlich groß war, und daher war das Angeln auch nach einer Stunde wieder beendet:c

Positiv allerdings: Es konnten immerhin 4 super Dorsche gefangen werden, 2 hatten knapp 60, die anderen beiden sogar 65cm!#6

War sonst jemand los?

Gruß 
Bellyangler


----------



## haukep (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Datum: 14.10.2011
Ort: Dahme TP
Wetter:  Sonne pur
Wind: ca. 3 auflandig
Angelzeit: 12:00-16:00
Köder: Kopyto,Twister in versch. Farben, Blinker
Vorfach: -
Wurfweiten:  Zunächst weiter draußen, dann ganz im Flachen
Fang:  6 Dorsche

Sonstiges: Das 2. mal diese Saison, beim ersten Mal, letzte Woche, hatte ich leider nur 1....Heute war´s eigentlich echt nett auf dem Wasser, die Dorsche kämpfen zwar noch etwas träge (war wohl etwas viel Futter diesen Sommer ), aber das wird schon. 3 auf Blinker - leider erst eine halbe Stunde vor Schluss und mit einer vollen Blase herausgefunden... *


----------



## AndreasG (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 14.10.11
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Womit: Gummi Naturtöne
Tiefe: 3 - 7 m
Wind: Ost 3
Wetter: Sonne
Endstand: 12 zu 12 mit Dorschen zw. 55 und 60cm, Aussteiger und kleinere wurden nicht gezählt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steinbuttt (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Datum : 17.10.2011
Wo: Ostsee vorZingst
Wetter : klar, sonnig
Wind : leichte Briese aus West
Angelzeit : 16.30 bis 19.30 Uhr
Wer : Olaf (wathose1980) und ich
Köder : Olaf: versch. Blinker 
           Ich: Möre Silda 18g silber/blau
Fänge : 10 Meerforellen ca. 40-60cm (Olaf: 3, Ich: 7)

Kommentar:
Wir waren vor der Küste von Zingst zur "Dorschjagd" mit dem Belly los. Dorsche gab es leider nicht einen (sehr viele Netze), dafür waren die Mefos aber so richtig in Beißlaune. Neben den 10 gefangenen, hatten wir noch etliche Bisse und wir konnten einige Mefos beim springen beobachten!
Natürlich gingen alle Fische wegen der Schonzeit hier in M/V wieder zurück!
Das posten von Bildern spare ich mir inzwischen lieber...!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## haukep (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

*Datum: 17.10.2011
Ort: Dahme TP
Wetter:  Leichte Bewölkung
Wind: ca. 4 aus SO
Angelzeit: 17:00-19:00
Köder: Twister rot/gelb
Vorfach: -
Wurfweiten/Tiefe:  Ca. auf 5 Metern
Fang:  1 Dorsch

Sonstiges: Diverse Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwerten, da die Dorsche bei dem starken Seitenwind extrem vorsichtig waren. Aber das Ärgerlichste: Beim Absinken hat sich eine fette Mefo den Twister geschnappt und ist wie ein Zug weggebraust - und dann ausgestiegen...#q#q *


----------



## AndreasG (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wann: 21.10.11
Zeit: 12.30 - 16.30
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Freund und ich
Womit: Gummi Naturtöne
Tiefe: 7 m
Wind: SW4
Wetter: meißt Sonne
Endstand: bei jedem blieben 6 Dorsche zw. 55-60cm am Galgen hängen.

Das war mal wieder ein super Tag an der Küste. Die Fische mußten allerdings gesucht werden und standen sehr versprengt, dafür gingen insg. nur Drei kleinere auf die Köder.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Mann ich will auch mal wieder ...-))).
Hoffentlich klappt das nächsten Sonntag ( Wind)......."soll" mit so einem Plastik-Eskimino-Teil los --


----------



## cozmo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Also Reppi dann melde dich.. Bei mir rappelt es immer!!


----------



## dauerschneider (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

mal was anderes vom kayak aus......
65er Ostseeaal ca. 200m raus vor dem campingplatz hökholz über 4m Tiefe


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@ Reppi: ""soll" mit so einem Plastik-Eskimino-Teil los --"|kopfkrat
Hassu???
Piet


----------



## Reppi (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@Piet
neee
nen Bekannter hat sich so einen Plastikeimer gekauft und ich hätte dat Ding am Sonntag haben können.
Jetzt läuft es aber wohl auf 50 PS auf Langeland raus..

Gruß Uwe


----------



## AndreasG (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Reppi schrieb:


> Jetzt läuft es aber wohl auf 50 PS auf Langeland raus..



Tja, wer nix mehr inne Muscheln hat macht das halt so......  duck und wech


----------



## Reppi (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



> Tja, wer nix mehr inne Muscheln



komm mal in mein Alter 

Und den Gashebel nach vorne schieben schaffe ich noch..|rolleyes

Und ausserdem bin ich ja auch nicht so ein Anderthalb-Mensch wie Du !


----------



## goeddoek (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Tja, wer nix mehr inne Muscheln hat macht das halt so......  duck und wech



Jepp - hört sich 'n büschen wie betreutes Fischen an, näääch ?

*Ebenfalls duckwech un gaaanz fix wech hiär *   


Im Ernst - drück Euch ganz fest die Daumen für LL :m


----------



## djoerni (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Reppi schrieb:


> @Piet
> neee
> nen Bekannter hat sich so einen Plastikeimer gekauft und ich hätte dat Ding am Sonntag haben können.
> Jetzt läuft es aber wohl auf 50 PS auf Langeland raus..
> ...



und du sagst wieder nicht bescheid... tzzzz


----------



## Reppi (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

da kommen sie wieder alle aus den Ecken gekrochen...|supergri

Hätte was gesagt; Kumpel ist ne Woche oben und ich "besuch" in nur am weekend ( wenn das mit dem Wind noch was wird )

PS. wolltest Du nicht was klar machen, min Djöörnii !|rolleyes


----------



## Bellyangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moinsen!
War heute für 2 Stunden in WH unterwegs. Gute Bedingungen, schwacher Wind aus SW, keine Netze!
In der ersten Stunde nicht einen  Biss, dann hatte sch eine 35er Scholle den Kopyto einverleibt!#6
Danach schlugen gleich 2 schöne 65er Dorsche zu, vollgefressen bis zum Anschlag mit Krabben, später noch einige kleinere und ein 50er. Alles auf langsam geführten Gummifisch! Ein Spaziergänger berichtete, dass in der letzten Woche alles mit Netzen vollgestellt war!!!|gr:
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## rahnschote (7. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War gestern spontan los ,vor Haffkrug ,von 11-13h...
hatte 7 schöne Dorsche,alle über 50cm,größter knapp 60...
alle so auf 4m tiefe also ganz dicht unter land, den letzten 
hatte ich keine 100m von land entfernt|bigeyes
Müßte also auch von land aus klappen dort...


----------



## Bellyangler (13. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

moinsen,
war heute von 7.30 - 10.30 in Dahme. 5 Dorsche, größter 57cm
Rest zwischen 45 und 50cm. Alle früh im Nebel gebissen,ab 9.00 Uhr nix mehr. Die ganz dicken Brocken waren heute nicht in Beißlaune oder nicht vor der Küste.|kopfkrat Starke Drift schräg vom Land weg,  kaum Wind, glasklares Wasser.
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2011)

Wann: 13.11.2011
Wer: Meine Freundin und ich
Wo: Staberhuk kurz vor dem Leuchtturm
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: Ost 1-3
Wasser: glasklar
Womit:selbstgebastelter Snaps in flouo Orange, dazu orange Threestripe Augenstreamer 

am Seitenarm
Methode BB-Angeln am Grund
Wasorsche 4x sie, 1x Ich

Besonderheiten:
Es lagen mal wieder ein paar Netze im Wasser.
Sie hat zuerst ihre Waathose vergessen und mußte nochmal nach Hause fahren um sie zu 

holen. Dadurch wurde es zu spät und wir kamen erst kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit 

ins Wasser. Die Fangzeit fiel dadurch sehr kurz aus.
Dennoch ein gelungener Angeltag denn: Sie war das erste Mal auf Fehmarn, das erste 

Mal mit dem BB angeln und ihren ersten Dorschkontak. Ich hab´s ihr sehr gegönnt, es 

hätten jedoch größere sein dürfen

|wavey:


----------



## Wildshark (14. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin

So sind die Frauen , den ersten Dorsch gefangen und gleich muß die Rolle abgewaschen werden!|supergri

Petri zum ersten!!!

Sharky


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Jaja der Fachmann sieht sowas sofort! Die Rolle wurde gebadet. Ich habe sie zu Hause erstmal mit Klarwasser durchspühlen müssen. Es war ja auch nicht ihre   Sie wollte an den Fisch dran und kam nicht auf die Idee mal den Bügel auf zu machen, hihi


----------



## Wildshark (14. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

So lange Sie nicht anfängt das Belly auf der Ostsee von unten zu putzen ist alles in Ordnung!

Sharky


----------



## Fischbox (14. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Bondex schrieb:


> ...es hätten jedoch größere sein dürfen



Die dicken Dorsche sind in 3 Wochen vor Ort, wenn ich für 4 Tage auf Gut Staberhof residiere und direkt am Leuchturm die Ostsee mit der Spinne durchpflüge. Das wird ein Fest#6


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Freu Dich nicht zu früh, wer weiß ob nochmal so´n richtiger Sturm durchpflügt oder ob die alles mit Netzen verploben


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Bondex schrieb:


> hätten jedoch größere sein dürfen
> 
> |wavey:


wärst Du mal mit uns mitgekommen #a    

Nächstes Mal darfst Du ausser Mario auch gerne uns mal Hallo sagen #h


----------



## Heringsfresser (15. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> So sind die Frauen , den ersten Dorsch gefangen und gleich muß die Rolle abgewaschen werden!|supergri
> 
> ...



Der ist gut 

|laola:


----------



## Jurgos (15. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@all:

Ich hatte mich auf neue Fangberichte gefreut...
Nutzt doch bitte diesen Tröööt zum Quatschen:

www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=147663&page=276

Danke |rolleyes
Jürgen


----------



## Blindfischer (16. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Hi Jürgen,

der quatschfreie Fangtrööt ist sonst auch hier zu finden:

BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree

dieser hier ist eigentlich schon für Kommentare und Diskussionen gedacht.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Reppi (16. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Nöö, Dirk ........
Der Tröööt ist von Tim geschlossen worden ?


----------



## Blindfischer (16. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ups,

dann nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil....

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Truttafriend (16. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Reppi schrieb:


> Nöö, Dirk ........
> Der Tröööt ist von Tim geschlossen worden ?



Das ist so gewollt. In diesem Thread können Fänge und Offtopics gepostet werden. In diesen Thread kopiere ich täglich die reinen Fangmeldungen. Natürlich ist der gesperrt. Sonst postet ihr da ja auch offtopic 

Genau so handhaben wir es bei beim Mefofängethread.


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@Dorschdiggler
Ich habe nichts gegen shake hands, warum bist Du nicht zu uns rangekommen? Wußte ja nicht das ihr das gewesen seid. 
Allerdings war zum Quatschen ohnehin nicht viel Zeit. Wir waren sowieso schon viel zu spät dran. Daher auch das miese Fangergebnis.
@Tim
Danke für Deine Mühe mit dem Fangtreat! Das macht das Lesen natürlich sehr komfortabel! |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Bondex schrieb:


> .....warum bist Du nicht zu uns rangekommen.....



Mario hatte extra seinen Bulli in den Weg gestellt 

Näxtes Mal #h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (18. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

warum schreibe ich nicht auch dauernd etwas in den threads wo steht fänge, einfallen würde mir auch immer w

zb. ja klasse hätte meinen bully auch in den weg gestellt....


warscheinlich postet deswegen nur noch selten jemand etwas denn, es sind ja mehr leute unterwegs.........geschnacke ist wichtiger .....

100 klicks eine fangmeldung, da habe ich ja mehr ausbeute beim fischen und nun könnt ihr meckern ;-)


----------



## marioschreiber (18. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Wenn du die Fänge aus dem Gelaber raus gefiltert haben möchtest, dann lies doch hier : BB/Kajak Fänge 2011 Offtopicfree


----------



## Truttafriend (18. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Danke Mario #h

@Meerforellenfan
Zwei Postings höher hab ich doch erklärt wie´s läuft.

btw haben wir das in einer Abstimmung so beschlossen.

Niemand muss sich so durch Offtopics lesen, wenn er nur reine Fänge sehen möchte.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (18. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

dann bitte ich vielmals um entschuldigung !!!!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (18. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

An dieser Stelle mal danke an Tim, der alle Fangmeldungen in den anderen Bereich verschiebt !
Damit alle die nur heiß auf Fanginfos sind sich nicht die Mühe machen müssen sich die selbst auszufiltern !!!


----------



## kraft 67 (19. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin ! mal wieder `n Posting , das nach Fisch riecht:vik: .

Hab heut früh nach langer Zeit das SOT gewassert , Mecklenburger Bucht .
Anfangs stammten die einzigen Wellen weit und breit von mir , das Wasser hatte sich insgesamt ziemlich nach Südschweden aufgemacht , der Rest glasklar . Entsprechend auch die Aktivitäten unter Wasser eher mau #d . 
Später kam der Wind dann doch rum und Leben in die Sache . 10 Leos von 40 - 50 , vorrangig auf Kopy`s in einer recht beliebten Farbe , und beim weiß nicht-wievielten letzten Wurf stieg noch ein 80er ein , da war die 40-Gramm-Jigrute aber mal krumm . Leider nur Badewannenfoto #d .


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (20. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Moin ! mal wieder `n Posting , das nach Fisch riecht:vik: .
> 
> Hab heut früh nach langer Zeit das SOT gewassert , Mecklenburger Bucht .
> Anfangs stammten die einzigen Wellen weit und breit von mir , das Wasser hatte sich insgesamt ziemlich nach Südschweden aufgemacht , der Rest glasklar . Entsprechend auch die Aktivitäten unter Wasser eher mau #d .
> Später kam der Wind dann doch rum und Leben in die Sache . 10 Leos von 40 - 50 , vorrangig auf Kopy`s in einer recht beliebten Farbe , und beim weiß nicht-wievielten letzten Wurf stieg noch ein 80er ein , da war die 40-Gramm-Jigrute aber mal krumm . Leider nur Badewannenfoto #d .


 

dann wars du das, der rechts neben mir die welle gemacht hat...:q


----------



## rahnschote (20. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

War auch noch mal los heute von 11- 13h ,in haffkrug...
mann,war das ne Nebelsuppe ,konnte keine 50m gucken aber man hörte die staße zu orientierung,ein arbeitskollege +freund stocherten auch im Nebel,mit 2 Schlauchbooten ,ein 3.schlauchboot lag 3m vom ufer mit 2 anglern drin (Beim früstücken  glaub ich )sie hatten wohl abgebrochen wegen Nebel...Kurz hinter der sandbank traf ich meinen Kollegen,der gerade testete ,ob er wieder an land findet...
war schon komisch bei ententeich und null sicht,fisch gab es vereinzelt,ich hatte 5dorsche alle um 50cm...kollege 1 ü 60cm,sein kumpel garnix!


----------



## Blindfischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Hi Rahnschote,
nix für ungut, aber bei dem Wetter völlig ohne Orientierungshilfe, sprich Kompass u.ä. aufs Wasser zu gehen ( nehme ich zumindest an wenn dein Kumpel "versucht" das Land wiederzufinden) ist ziemlich bescheuert, da sind die Jungs die gefrühstückt haben noch die schlauesten gewesen.

Aber ich glaube, da kann man sabbeln bis man schwarz wird,einige lernen es nie.....

Nachtrag: Wenn man schlau ist,bleibt man bei solchen Bedingungen schön an Land und angelt vom Strand aus.


Was dabei sonst rauskommt? siehe DGzRS :

Seenotretter finden verirrte Angler im Nebel 

Seenotrettungsboot KONRAD-OTTO (Archivbild) 

19:20 

Die freiwilligen Seenotretter der Station Kühlungsborn der Deutschen  Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) haben heute, am  Samstag, den 19. November 2011, drei verirrte Angler auf der westlichen  Außenreede vor Warnemünde aus dem *Nebel *gerettet. 

Über die Notrufnummer 112 hatten sich die drei Männer gegen 13.30 Uhr  bei der Rettungsleitstelle gemeldet. Am Morgen waren sie von  Kühlungsborn mit einem circa vier Meter langen Schlauchboot Richtung  Rerik zum Angeln aufgebrochen. Bei nur fünfzig bis 100 Metern Sicht auf  der Ostsee hatten die drei vollkommen die Orientierung verloren und  schließlich den Außenborder des Schlauchbootes abgestellt, da sie nicht  mehr wussten, in welche Richtung sie sich bewegten. *An Bord befand sich keinerlei Navigationsausrüstung, weder Kompass noch Radarreflektor.* 



Die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS alarmierte sofort die Besatzungen des  Seenotrettungsbootes KONRAD-OTTO (Station Kühlungsborn) und den  Seenotkreuzer ARKONA aus Warnemünde. 

Gleichzeitig führten die Wachleiter eine Handyortung durch, die zwar  keine Standortbestimmung ermöglicht, aber einen Hinweis auf den  ungefähren Aufenthaltsort liefern kann. 

Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass sich das Schlauchboot nicht, wie von den  Männern geplant, nach Westen, sondern nach Osten bewegt hatte. 

Die Suche konzentrierte sich damit auf ein Gebiet vor Warnemünde. Als  die Männer im Schlauchboot eine gelbe Tonne sichteten, gelang es ihnen,  sich daran festzumachen. Mit diesem Hinweis konnte die KONRAD-OTTO die  drei um 14.30 Uhr an Bord nehmen, wo sie mit wärmenden Decken versorgt  wurden. Das Schlauchboot nahmen die Seenotretter in Schlepp und brachten  es zurück nach Kühlungsborn. Den Männern geht es den Umständen  entsprechend gut.


gefunden hier: http://www.dgzrs.de/index.php?id=62&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=675&tx_ttnews[backPid]=30&cHash=06c59d2c2498715038a69bb1856c7f10

 
Gruß

Dirk


----------



## smith1337 (21. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Moin ! mal wieder `n Posting , das nach Fisch riecht:vik: .
> 
> Hab heut früh nach langer Zeit das SOT gewassert , Mecklenburger Bucht .
> Anfangs stammten die einzigen Wellen weit und breit von mir , das Wasser hatte sich insgesamt ziemlich nach Südschweden aufgemacht , der Rest glasklar . Entsprechend auch die Aktivitäten unter Wasser eher mau #d .
> Später kam der Wind dann doch rum und Leben in die Sache . 10 Leos von 40 - 50 , vorrangig auf Kopy`s in einer recht beliebten Farbe , und beim weiß nicht-wievielten letzten Wurf stieg noch ein 80er ein , da war die 40-Gramm-Jigrute aber mal krumm . Leider nur Badewannenfoto #d .



mönsch heiko...warum hab ich keine einladung bekommen (, die ich wahrscheinlich aus zeitmangel absagen müßte) ;+
dickes petri auf jedenfall... schaffen wir es dies jahr noch auf´s bzw an´s wasser?


----------



## marioschreiber (21. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hi Rahnschote,
> nix für ungut, aber bei dem Wetter völlig ohne Orientierungshilfe, sprich Kompass u.ä. aufs Wasser zu gehen ( nehme ich zumindest an wenn dein Kumpel "versucht" das Land wiederzufinden) ist ziemlich bescheuert...



|good:


----------



## mic_wag (22. November 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Was dabei sonst rauskommt? siehe DGzRS :
> 
> Seenotretter finden verirrte Angler im Nebel
> 
> ...



Seit gestern Mittag gibt es aus dieser Quelle eine weitere Meldung:

*Erneut Angler von Seenotrettern  bei Dunkelheit aus dichtem Nebel gerettet* 








  11:14  

*Von den  freiwilligen Seenotrettern der Station Heiligenhafen wurden zwei Männer  und ein 11-jähriger Junge am Sonntag, den 20.11.2011, aus dem Nebel  gerettet. Nachdem sie ohne navigatorische Ausrüstung vollkommen die  Orientierung verloren hatten, fand die Besatzung der Deutschen  Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) die drei mit ihren  kleinen offenen Booten nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit auf der unbewohnten  Warderinsel in der Orther Bucht (Fehmarn), ungefähr 2,5 Seemeilen (4,5  km) von der Fehmarnsundbrücke entfernt.*

                          Nach eigenen Aussagen waren die drei, die aus  der Umgebung von Hamburg angereist waren, gegen 11 Uhr von Fehmarn  aufgebrochen, um unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke zu angeln. Dazu dienten ein  offenes 3,85 Meter langes Boot und ein 2,40 Meter langes Schlauchboot,  die jeweils mit einem Außenborder ausgestattet waren.  Navigationsausrüstung war nicht an Bord, da man sich auf die  GPS-Funktion eines Smartphones verließ.
Erst als die Sichtweite im  Nebel unter zehn Metern lag und das Smartphone keinen Netzempfang mehr  hatte, bemerkten die Angler ihre dramatische Situation. Orientierungslos  landeten sie auf der Warderinsel, von wo sie gegen 16.30 Uhr die  Notrufnummer wählen und eine Position angeben konnten.
Die  Warderinsel ist von flachem, steinigem Grund umgeben und kann  normalerweise nicht per Boot angefahren werden. Der Besatzung des  Seenotrettungsbootes HEILIGENHAFEN gelang es jedoch, sich nah an die  Insel heran zu manövrieren und vor Anker zu gehen. Zunächst blieb auch  der Versuch, in der Dunkelheit die Angler mit dem Suchscheinwerfer zum  Seenotrettungsboot zu leiten, ergebnislos. Erst das wiederholte Signal  des Nebelhorns führte sie auf den richtigen Weg. Um 18.07 Uhr wurden die  drei von den Seenotrettern an Bord genommen und nach Orth gebracht, wo  Bekannte die drei abholten.
Vormann Frank Lietzow der Station  Heiligenhafen berichtete, dass im Nebel praktisch keine visuelle  Orientierung mehr möglich gewesen sei. Die Angler, die mit ihren  „Nussschalen“ einen Schifffahrtsweg gequert hatten, waren für andere  Schiffe absolut unsichtbar. 
In diesem Zusammenhang weisen die  Seenotretter nachdrücklich darauf hin, dass sich Angler, die ohne  Radarreflektoren und seefahrtstaugliche Navigations- und  Kommunikationsausrüstung auf See unterwegs sind, besonders in dieser  Jahreszeit in unmittelbare Lebensgefahr begeben, selbst wenn sie  vorhaben, in direkter Küstennähe zu bleiben. Wind und Strom können ein  Boot im Nebel unbemerkt vertreiben.
Erst am Samstag hatten die  Seenotretter aus Kühlungsborn (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) drei  orientierungslose Angler gerettet, die sich im Nebel, ohne es zu  bemerken, sechs Seemeilen (elf Kilometer) von ihrer selbst angegebenen  Position entfernt hatten.

***

#d Bei dem Nebel unter der Brücke im Sund bei den Strömungsverhältnissen, mit denen dort zu rechnen ist, und dann noch mit nem Schlauchboot!!


----------



## trollingfreak (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Moin in die Runde gesagt! Dann will ich mal diesem thread mal wieder Leben einhauchen. Gestern erlaubte der Wind endlich wieder eine runde Bellyboaten! Nach langem überlegen hat es mich dann nach Weissenhaus getrieben welches auch eine gute Idee war. Gleich noch eine nette  Bekanntschaft ( dorschjoe) gemacht und dann uns  zusammen den Dorschen gewidmet. Ging auch gut los aber nach ca 2std war es  auch wieder  vorbei. naja  ende vom Lied  gab es 5 richtig schöne Leos und einen entspannten Tag!
Petri alle und einen  guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## holzwurm (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Ja Petri,
schöne Leos wie gross sind die ?
sieht so nach 70er aus ?

Mal ne frage wie hast du das Echolot angebracht 
und wofür ist das graue KG rohr ?

gruss holzwurm


----------



## trollingfreak (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Danke. Stimmt 4 waren um die 65cm .Alles marke Eigenbau! Rohr ist Rutenhalter und  zugleich der Halter für den Geber, das Echo steht auf einer grundplatte aus kunststoff welche durch einen Spanngurt wie auch das Rohr  gehalten wird.


----------



## Bellyangler (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

Petri! Tolle Dorsche #6

Wir hatten auch überlegt, das Jahr 2011 gebührend mit Angeln ausklingen zu lassen, aber aufgrund des Windes muss man das wohl aufs nächste Jahr verschieben.

Haben die Dorsche denn weit draußen gebissen oder waren sie eher dicht unter Land?

Gruß
Bellyangler


----------



## MeFo_83 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2011*

@ holzwurm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dZY98aNhms

hier mal die "komplezierte genaue" variante

@ trollingfreak

Sehr schicke Fischies!!! So lässt sich das Jahr sicher gut ausklingen!


----------

